# A fatty...



## #1Garguide

This giant was 7'2" and weighed at the taxidermy at 219lbs. It was very girthy.


----------



## shadslinger

A man and his gar.


----------



## David.

That's more than the one man limit. The yellow one looks like 6 feet.


----------



## FISHROADIE

That a big one very good catch thanks for the picture.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Am I the only one who clicked on this thread because of growing up in the 70's?


----------



## Law Dog

Very good catch, nice picture. Congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Whitebassfisher said:


> Am I the only one who clicked on this thread because of growing up in the 70's?


:dance:


----------



## WATERWADER99

Nice fish


----------



## Ghostman

Awesome, where at?


----------



## #1Garguide

A guide never tells where, but will be willing to show you.


----------



## mgeistman

#1Garguide said:


> A guide never tells where, but will be willing to show you.


 LMAO saw that one comming!


----------

